# GMG Jim Bowie Firebox Distance



## beerlover (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey All-

I have a JB w/WiFi that I have had for a few months.  Finally getting to use it more frequently but I still am having trouble getting the temps uniform across the grill surface.  I use a dual probe ThermoPro and the meat thermometer from the grill to measure temps across the grill surface.  Grill software is up to date and probes have been calibrated in ice water and boiling water.  At low temps, the grill seems just fine across the surface (i.e. 150).  As I increase temps, it gets more out of wack and last night at 450F, it was +500F on the right side and 350F on the left/hopper side.  I am going to readjust the firebox tonight, but was wondering what distance from the left side most JB users have their firebox at.  Currently, I am at 9-3/4".  Given the temps I had last night, I need to move it to the right side (move firebox to the hotside to cool off).  Also, can the type/brand of pellets change this?  I wouldn't think so as the temp probe should govern the heat.  The reason I ask this is I just got a bag of PitBoss that I started using.  Thanks for all advice and help.


----------



## mreservices (Sep 13, 2017)

I just purchased a used Jim Bowie WiFi and am still working on dialing it in so I am not of much help.  I do know by watching the video, you want the peak under the heat shield directly centered over the firebox.  It may help to take a look at that to see how close you are over center.  They say in the online video that small movements can make big changes.  The recommend only making 1/4" changes at a time.  The one I bought has a firebox to the left of center.  Mine was supposed to start at 3.5" from the wall.  I started there and I was roughly 50-75 degrees hotter on the right so I plan on moving 1/4" to the right and try again this weekend.  Just an FYI, I called GMG on Saturday for assistance and they called me back within 30 min.  You may want to give them a call for assistance.  Sorry I can't be of more help yet.  Like I said, still dialing mine in as well.  Good luck.


----------



## ryanmn (Sep 18, 2017)

I just bought the Jim Bowie without WiFi, but am wondering if I should exchange it for the WiFi version before I take it out of the box. How useful has the WiFi version been? I already have a wireless digital thermometer, the only thing I feel I would be missing is the ability to change smoker temp automatically based on food temp or time, which only works if I'm already home. Right?


----------



## beerlover (Sep 19, 2017)

Ryan-

For the most part, yes.  WiFi will allow you to adjust the temps from your phone if you are on the WiFi network (at home).  Supposedly you would be able to this feature away from home if you have your home network setup as a server, which I never investigated.  Also, you can not PRE-HEAT your grill as I thought you might be able (i.e., on my way home and want the grill ready when I get there), even if you have a server setup for remote access unless the grill's toggle switch is physically turned on.  However, some of the other features are nice such as software upgrades through the app are easy and there is a new setting to allow you to adjust the temperature calibration of the grill if your 3rd party temp probes are telling you the grill is different than the set temp.  Also, you can indicate on the app the current weather type you are experiencing (hold, cold, windy) and the grill's "brain" will take that into account when heating and holding temps.  I haven't gotten a chance to test this yet as it just came out.  So there are some features the WiFi has that give it a benefit, I would say it is worth the $100 more but if that is too much money, you will do fine without it.  Hope this helps.  Let me know if I can answer any other questions.

Greg


----------

